# Why o why am I getting knots in my braid line?



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Trying to use braid fishing line with my spinning reel. After a few casts, I have a knot that has developed in my line. I cannot get the knot out and have to cut the line. I'm about ready to give up on braid.

Ski


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Start using fireline crystal. Wind knots will be thing of the past.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Start using fireline crystal. Wind knots will be thing of the past.


I was going to say that's all my BIL uses, and he has absolutely no problems with it!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I assume you mean a knot caused by line twist? It's pretty odd for braid to show line twist once it's been used for a while. Newer braid is kinda stiff with some braids, but once it breaks in, braid is usually so limp that it takes a lot of twist before it will start showing up in the line. 

I can tell you something I do when I put line on my spinning reels? I do this regardless of line type. I'll put the line on and pay little attention to any line twist I'm getting as it goes on, unless it's pretty major twist. After I get the spool full, I take the rod and reel outside and stretch out all of the line I've put on the reel, along the ground. I'll then pinch the line between my fingers and reel the line back on to the reel. Doing that will force all of the twist towards the end of the line. Don't have anything tied to the end of the line. Just have the line laying on the ground. 

Once I get all the line back close to the tip of the rod, I repeat the same procedure. After doing it the second time there is usually no visible evidence that there is twist in the line. 

All spinning reels cause line twist as you reel line in, but yours may cause more than others depending upon what type of line roller your reel has. Reels with ball bearing line rollers usually cause less twist than those that just have a bushing. Or ..... dirt may have gotten into the bearing or bushing and isn't allowing it to rotate. Or ..... if for instance you use a drop shot a lot, you can get a lot of line twist. Drop shots are notorious for putting twist in the line. 

Hope the ideas help.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

First off what braid, what diameter and what reel?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Since it sounds like the problem is happening shortly after you start fishing it might be happening because the line is loose when you start the retrieve. Pay attention and make sure your braid is completely tight on the spool when you begin retrieving, if your line is loose it can wrap under itself and then tangle on the next cast. When first spooling make sure the line is coming off the bottom of the spool not the top. Lastly always close the reel bail by hand, never use the handle to close the bail because that will line twist as well (but flipping the bail with the reel won't be an issue that shows up right away like you're describing)


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

I am not an expert by any means but the instructions on my line spooler says to ensure that the line comes over the top of the filler spool. It is possible that it is only for that spooler but I don't know. But I do know that if you fill it incorrectly, you will get line twist while loading the reel.

All Thumbs


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Do you close the bail by hand? If not, close the bail by hand after the cast, a small tug to seat the line on the roller, and you will be good to go. I suspect that knot starts as a loose loop on the spool that then takes extra loops with it when it leaves the spool on the cast.

Line twist could be the culprit, but unless you are constantly fishing inline spinners I would look at line management first.

edit: missed kapposgd's comment


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

grub_man said:


> Do you close the bail by hand? If not, close the bail by hand after the cast, a small tug to seat the line on the roller, and you will be good to go. I suspect that knot starts as a loose loop on the spool that then takes extra loops with it when it leaves the spool on the cast.
> 
> Line twist could be the culprit, but unless you are constantly fishing inline spinners I would look at line management first.
> 
> edit: missed kapposgd's comment


I think you hit the nail on the head. when im casting with my spinning reel I try to lift my rod just a little to keep from getting that little loop of line on my reel. or you can close the bail by hand.
sherman


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Or you've over filled your spool and it's dragging too much line off, then not seating back on the spool tight.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

One other thing to do is put your finger on the spool as soon as your lure hits the water. Then close the bail with your hand. This stops any extra line from coming off the spool creating loops or loose line winding on to the spool.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Keep with it folliw these guys advive. In the long run youll get less knots with braid then nything else.
Ive only been useing braid(power pro) for 3 yearsnow,an love it.
I pretty much do the same thing as grubman,it hasbecome habbit. 
I cant remember the last time ive had to pickout a knot.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

All Thumbs said:


> I am not an expert by any means but the instructions on my line spooler says to ensure that the line comes over the top of the filler spool. It is possible that it is only for that spooler but I don't know. But I do know that if you fill it incorrectly, you will get line twist while loading the reel.
> 
> All Thumbs


If you're using a baitcaster the line should come off the top, but for spinning reels it should come off the bottom of the spool


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

grub_man said:


> Do you close the bail by hand? If not, close the bail by hand after the cast, a small tug to seat the line on the roller, and you will be good to go.
> Line twist could be the culprit, but unless you are constantly fishing inline spinners I would look at line management first.
> )





sherman51 said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head. when im casting with my spinning reel I try to lift my rod just a little to keep from getting that little loop of line on my reel. or you can close the bail by hand.
> sherman


I agree with both comments. I've used braid on several different spinning reels and rods and never had an issue with wind knots with braid. Mono has been another issue though.



kapposgd said:


> If you're using a baitcaster the line should come off the top, but for spinning reels it should come off the bottom of the spool


I'm not sure I understand what your trying to say here. Spinning reel spools are static during the cast and retrieve, the line unwinds off of it. Otherwise backlash would be a huge issue. Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you're trying to say.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My guess what kapposgd means is spooling a spinning reel as you would a bait casting reel, and not the way you're "supposed" to do it with the spool laying flat on its side. 

I put the word supposed in quotes because that is or was the generally accepted way it was done. I put line on a spinning reel the same way I put it on a bait caster though. Which is also the way the owners manual of the reels I use says to do it. Line coming off the bottom of the spool versus off the top like a bait caster.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

this is exacly what grub_man describe

loose loop on the spool that then takes extra loops with it when it leaves the spool on the cast.
every braid is doing that,
it will happen more,when you try to cast,longest cast,it put to much forse on line,and if is loose line on spool,it will grab that and make nut,some time simple nut,some time complicated nut.
prevention:
1. do not overfill spool,has to be 1/4" inside the spool
2. every 10 cast,grab the line betveen your fingers and line in tight,that prevent the loop nut,it is not created by twist,
every time I cast,i close the baill and pull on line with my fingers,this way I know there is no loop,but if I do not line tight line every 10 cast,it will make loop nut.
if you cast nice and easy,it may not happen for month.
there is lot of models spinning reals:
that top scru is holding the spool in,
some are seated in spool,they can not wrap the line when you start realing in one ot 2 loops on top and rest on spool,
some are oversize and they grab the line all time,that is reason why I grab the line after every cast.
I think it will help to have spinning reall with big diameter spool.


----------



## asterik (Apr 9, 2012)

You fill a spinning feel with the label facing you on almost every brand of line. You should try and use a swivel of you can when using spinning. Casting to hard and forcing it will cause knots. Another thing is if your spinning reel is not the proper size for the rod. There is actually alme kind of ratio for the spool diamater to the diamater the first eye. Using to small a feel for your rod will cause knots.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Try suffix 832 Ive been throwing it and seems like less issues than power pro...so u guys like new fireline styles??? Also I spray reel magic on line and kinnda hope it's not hurting more than helping...


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Try closing the bail with your hand instead of just cranking the handle. A lot of loop knots happen by just cranking the handle when closing the bail. It's a little clunky and unnatural at first, but soon it becomes second nature.
Then make sure you have a little tension on the line when starting your retrieve. 

To test just cast out, then before reeling in or closing your bail, look down at all of the loose line you have. If you just crank away at all that loose line your asking for trouble. 
Good Luck,
P.S. I have also found Suffix 832 to be spinning reel friendly.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

The thing about all braid is that once gets lil knot it's tough to get out,,,I also made it habit to hand close bail or line gets around roller ...helps alot


----------



## asterik (Apr 9, 2012)

Tie on a jig head and cast it out as far as you can. Put your tip in the water and hold the line as tight as you can between your fingers and start reeling. It will push all the twist out of your line. Do it a couple time and magically all twist that built up will be gone. No need for a boat and to troll it out.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

I made another forum for it but I found some pretty good braided line online for real cheap and it actually is pretty good quality. I've tried it last few days and actually can't believe how good it is for so cheap


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

If you're using a spinning reel, you're going to get line twist. It's inherent in the design.
You can do things to minimize it, but you'll still have twist if you use the equipment regularly.

I gave up on braid with a spinning reel after I tried it several times years ago. I really like braid for blade baiting or perching with a baitcaster.

That having been said, I have several buddies that wouldn't use anything but braid on their spinning reels. They love it.

Obviously, opinions vary.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I love my braid, use your swivels!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been using 14# Power Pro on my Pflueger Arbor 30 and no problrms. I simply make sure that I have the spool of new line sitting on the floor and the line is rotating off the spool in the same directrion as the spool on the spinning reel. Also helps to hold the tip of the rod over the spool on the floor and pinch the line with your fingers to seat it on the reel. Always close the bail manually as suggested in previous posts.
All these recommendations apply irrespective of the type line you use.

If you suspect line twist after several trips, run the bare line out behind the boat, drag it around at a fast trolling speed then retreive it through your pinched fingers. No boat? Do as Bassbme suggests.


----------



## asterik (Apr 9, 2012)

Where do you buy Powrer Pro 14# if it actually exists I would guess it's 3# diamater.


----------

